# My Max



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

_sorry image is large LOL_

PS date is wrong on the cam when i took it


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, he's gorgeous. Hope it's a boy now coz I've met girls called Max too, so sorry if I made a mistake! What age is he/she?! Did you only get him/her?


----------



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

*He*'s is 6 mths old

got him from a lady who didnt know how to look after huskys about 1 mth ago


----------



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

check out his site with more images on

Max's Home Page

just finished it today


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fair play to you, the site looks great & it's a really good idea. He's gorgeous. He looks big for 6 months. I'd love a husky myself in a few years.


----------



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

we found out that they do need alot of love and there food stinks to high heaven but we love him so thats not going to be a problem


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

The things we do for love, hey? Well, I really do wish you the best of luck with him, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

He's gorge!!! Love his site too - what a wonderful idea!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my goshh!!! Isnt he just GORGEOUS!! 

Chloe x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Max is gorgeous

Fab tongue


----------



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Max is gorgeous
> 
> *Fab tongue*


"all the better to lick you with" he said


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hes gorg! i love huskies always wanted one!!
Hes a beautiful colour! i would love a grey, white or black&white husky!


----------



## bonza (Jun 21, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Hes gorg! i love huskies always wanted one!!
> Hes a beautiful colour! i would love a grey, white or black&white husky!


all i can say is do your homework on them b4 thinking of getting one


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is beautiful, looks cheeky, lol,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a gorgeous boy


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

bonza said:


> all i can say is do your homework on them b4 thinking of getting one


I did alot of research on them that was one of the reasons i didnt get one, apparently their escape artists, need alot of trainning and dont always listen to commands. But their still beautiful!


----------

